# MAC Paint Pot issue....Eye Irritation



## Sass E (Sep 11, 2008)

I purchased my first paint pot last week with my CoC haul.  I picked Soft Ochre because I figured it would be the most versatile color to start with since they were out of Painterly.  Well, I've been using it the past few days and every time I take off my makeup my eye lids are pink....They don't itch at all during the day and I don't have any other signs of irritation, I'm just kinda wondering what this reaction is?  It was pretty noticeable the first time I used my eye make up remover. I looked the skin over and it looked fine..I'm just curious has anyone else had this reaction?


----------



## Meryl (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot issue....*

I think I get a reaction to the paints, which is similar, but I haven't had a reaction to the pots, yet.  I can't wear any shadows or pencil liners that have blue in them either.

I don't know.  Sometimes we just can't wear certain products.


----------



## pat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot issue....*

I'm fine with the pp but I had the same kinda problem when I used my UDPP.

I think you might also want to try using a gentler makeup remover around the eyes.


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot issue....*

Might not be the paint pot itself but a reaction between your paintpot and makeup remover? 
I once tried a new foundation and I used a brush or sponge that had a different kind of foundation on it and I almost immediately got this weird type of burn on my face. 
But once it went away, I used a totally clean brush and I didn't have the same reaction.


----------



## Sass E (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot issue....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Might not be the paint pot itself but a reaction between your paintpot and makeup remover?_

 
I was thinking that too....I have been using the same eye make up remover for over 5 years so  maybe this is just the odd instance that the mixture of products is causing the problem.  I'm not sure that I want to return it since I don't have any other symptoms but I just don't want to have my skin peeling off one day soon because I ignored it, ya know?...lol.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot issue....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass E* 

 
_I was thinking that too....I have been using the same eye make up remover for over 5 years so maybe this is just the odd instance that the mixture of products is causing the problem. I'm not sure that I want to return it since I don't have any other symptoms but I just don't want to have my skin peeling off one day soon because I ignored it, ya know?...lol._

 
as long as it isn't painful or cause any other skin issues besides redness such as blisters or other sores, you should be fine.  my skin is sensitive to touch.  if i use a body scrub, my skin gets really red, and you can see where all "scrub bits" rubbed on the skin, but there isn't any pain or discomfort with it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC Paint Pot issue....*

The most effective and gentle remover I have ever used (and I have used it for about 10 years now): Clinique Naturally Gentle Eye Makeup Remover - Makeup Remover - Nordstrom

It is a cream formula that doesn't leave any residue.  I apply the cream, lightly massage my eye makeup off, then wipe it all off with a warm washcloth.

I have never had any irritation with it and it is super cheap ($15.50).  Love it.


----------



## Sass E (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I've just started using a primer before the pp and that tends to help.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Sep 29, 2008)

I have only been using the pp for a week and not everyday to mention.  I too had the irritation.  In fact this morning it felt like it was burning a bit in the corners.  It only lasted a few minutes but still I noticed it and since it wasn't the first time it had me concerned.  My irritation was upon applying not removing but I'll try what you said and use primer beforehand.


----------



## tripwirechick (Sep 30, 2008)

An awesome (cheap) remover is Cetaphil cleanser. It removes all eye makeup (even long wearing products) and you can open your eyes with it... my eyes are really sensitive and I have no problems with this. They use this on the models at fashion week here because their skin gets so sensitive changing looks so frequently. HTH


----------

